# Introducing my doggys!



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone !

First of all here is my beagly bum Holly! She is 3 in may and is my little baby girl. The softest ever and a huge mummys girl! She is a fab little dog - brilliant at recall even though shes a beagle and loves to dive in any water she can find!
She is also the proud mummy to 6 beagles who she had new years eve 2010 who we are still in contact with and go on beagle walks! She was a fantastic mum.









Here is my terrier cross, Suky. She is 6 in may and is a darling, so well behaved and takes on a very mumsy role to all the other pets in the house - eg likes to clean ears and bums and then snuggle to sleep!










And last but most definately not least this is Toby, our almost 6 year old greyhound. He is an ex racer and we rescued him from Tia greyhound rescue last may. He was found underweight, strayed, with urine scalds all up his tummy and scars all over his legs. Despite this mistreatment he is the best dog we could ask for, a dream with our cats and house bunnies and all he wants is a snuggle and he is happy 










Hope you like my babies!


----------



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

OOPS! sorry about the massive pictures. I'm new to doing this :/


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiya and welcome to pf. Your dogs are gorgeous i'm sure you will like it on here :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful dogs.

But what a lovely looking Beagle.:001_tt1:


----------



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

All the dogs say "woof! Thank you!" x


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

beautiful pictures I love beagles :blush:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hiya and welcome!

Your dogs are gorgeous, but I especially love Toby, I have 2 greyhounds and a greyhound cross of my own


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Adorable crew, they really look so sweet and affectionate dogs.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Holly's gorgeous:001_wub: 

Lovely doggys


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiya and welcome to pf love the pics of your doggies :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs  And welcome to the forum


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. All your doggies are beautiful.


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

Your dogs are beauts


----------



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - lovely dogs but have a big soft spot for Holly  She looks very similar to Harvey with her markings, in fact he sends a big beagle 'awwhooooooo' to her.


----------



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

awwwww we could have a little beagle romance blossoming, she'd love it, such a flirt! x


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there

Lovely pics of your dogs, but of course I like Holly the best!!


----------

